# new bow



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

If you bought a new bow what would it be. Mine would be a Browning Micro Adrenaline. Go Browning


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

a bowtech guardian or a x force they r both great bows but the gaurdian would be first on my list


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I just got a new one, but if I had the money, I'd have a fully outfitted black Mathews Drenalin or Conquest 4.


----------



## hoyt bow hunter (Jun 4, 2006)

PSE X-Force


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Let's say make instead of buy...*

I'd make a nice little sinew backed D bow at 60#... hmmm.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Mathews switchback


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> I'd make a nice little sinew backed D bow at 60#... hmmm.


Do it man! haha

Hmm.... I would probably get the Hoyt Vectrix!! I love Hoyts!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Do it man! haha
> 
> Hmm.... I would probably get the Hoyt Vectrix!! I love Hoyts!!!!


I must bide my time collecting scraps of sinew and hide for glue...


----------



## Ayyub (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd have a personally crafted composite bow, with sinew and bones. And freshly carved arrowheads on wood arrow shafts.

It won't happen any time soon though!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Depends on the cash situation. I really would want a Pantera for 3D.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ayyub said:


> I'd have a personally crafted composite bow, with sinew and bones. And freshly carved arrowheads on wood arrow shafts.
> 
> It won't happen any time soon though!


Do you mean horn? Bone works, but horn is prefered. Horn is more elastic than bone and african animal horns are prefered. What do you mean by "carved" arrowheads- bone? Most of this, if not all, can be made pretty easily.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Do you mean horn? Bone works, but horn is prefered. Horn is more elastic than bone and african animal horns are prefered. What do you mean by "carved" arrowheads- bone? Most of this, if not all, can be made pretty easily.


Psh.. here he goes again! Bein all cocky! haha just messin man!

Quit talkin and get to work!  

Kegan.. u still wantin to make ur bow u told me about?? You can make one for me!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not being cocky... just a loud mouth. Got the bow carved out and the sinew pounded- now I just have to get some glue! But it seems to be gfighting me, doesn't want to become mush:tongue:.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Oooh, just learned KNox gellatin works for sinewing a bow. Hmmm....


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Since im a staff shooter for the shop shop that i go 2, i just got a bow in may(see sig) If I had the money I would buy the x-force or the vectrix


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

bowtech guardian and elite synergy would be top of my list


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Vectrix XL or Ultra 38 is on top of my list...


----------

